# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αικατερίνη Α [Ekaterini A - Άγιος Ιωάννης Ρώσσος, Κυριάκος Κ, Ουρανία, Κ.3, Χ.191]

## Tasos@@@

ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α.
Μια πολυ παλια και ισως η μικροτερη παντοφλιτσα που περασε ποτε απο την Αιδηψο....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου λοιπον ενας πινακας με δρομολογια του *Αικατερινη Α* για/απο Αρκιτσα και Αιδηψο.

Απο την _Καθημερινη_ στις 18 Απριλιου 1965.

19650418 Aekaterini A Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## CORFU

πολλεs ομοιοτητεs με το Ειρηνη του Αγαπητου που ηταν στην γραμμη Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ήταν του (*Α*)ρμενάκη όπως και το ΜΙΧΑΗΛ που τότε ήρθε αργότερα στη γραμμή. Αν δε κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στα ναυπηγεία Αναστασιάδη-Τσορτσανίδη στο Πέραμα , ίσως και να μη θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι, το πλοίο είχε κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη στο Πέραμα το _1958_ (από τις πρώτες παντόφλες που κατασκευάστηκαν στην χώρα μας) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1445_, αριθμό _IMO 5099757_ και με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ_, ενώ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ το _1962_ (στοιχεία που πλην του αριθμού νηολογίου αναφέρονται και στις βάσεις δεδομένων).

Το άγνωστο στοιχείο στο ιστορικό του, είναι η πληροφορία που μου έδωσε ο καλός φίλος _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_, ότι για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (Οκτώβριος 1961 - Φεβρουάριος 1962) έφερε το όνομα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΩΣΟΣ_.

Δραστηριοποιήθηκε βέβαια όλα τα χρόνια του ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ (πορθμείο) στις γραμμές της βόρειας Εύβοιας, ενώ το _1994_ μετανηολογήθηκε στη Χίο με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Χ. 380_ και ως φορτηγίδα πλέον.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πράγματι, το πλοίο είχε κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη στο Πέραμα το _1958_ (από τις πρώτες παντόφλες που κατασκευάστηκαν στην χώρα μας) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1445_, αριθμό _IMO 5099757_ και με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ_, ενώ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ το _1962_ (στοιχεία που πλην του αριθμού νηολογίου αναφέρονται και στις βάσεις δεδομένων).
> ..........


Μικρη ειδηση για το _Κυριακος Κ_ απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 13ης Απριλιου 1960.

19600413 Kyriakos K.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλη η Ιστορία των πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου, ξανα ζωντανεύει στο Nautilia.gr. Απλά σας ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία που βρίσκετε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω δυο φωτογραφιες του κυριου Βαγγελη Κοντογιαννη με το *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α*. Υποθετω οτι ηταν η πρωτη κατασκευη του πλοιου. Ο espresso venezia θα μας πει.

Αικατερινη Α.jpg

Αικατερινη Α 2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά, στις φωτό το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ είναι στην πρώτη του μορφή, όπως κατασκευάστηκε. Αν και δεν δέχτηκε ποτέ κάποια μεγάλη μετασκευή, μικροπράγματα μόνο, που δεν αλλοίωσαν σχεδόν καθόλου το αρχικό του σχέδιο.

Να πούμε τώρα και το "αστείον της υπόθεσης" όσον αφορά αυτές τις κατά τα άλλα ιστορικές φωτό. _Σε αυτό το link_ που μας παραπέμψατε κ. Πέππα (στο θέμα του ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ), και στο οποίο γίνεται αναφορά στον φωτογράφο _Robert McCabe_, γίνεται επίσης αναφορά στις χρονολογίες κατά τις οποίες ο φωτογράφος τράβηξε όλες αυτές τις φωτό, 1954 - 1955 - 1957 - 1961 - 1965. Και πιό κάτω λέει ότι το 1954 ο φωτογράφος τράβηξε φωτογραφίες στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίριου.

Τα γνωστά λοιπόν .....καλόπαιδα του Ρίου με το γνωστό blogspot, που αρέσκονται στο να .....δανείζονται φωτό από το διαδίκτυο, έχουν πάρει τις φωτό του _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ του Robert McCabe, και έχουν γράψει επάνω τους το όνομα του φωτογράφου και το έτος _1954_. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. Έλα όμως που η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας !!!!! Ταυτόχρονα λοιπόν πήραν και τις φωτογραφίες του _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_, και γράψανε επάνω επίσης το όνομα Robert McCabe και επίσης το έτος _1954_. Χωρίς όμως να γνωρίζουν (λογικότατο !!!!!) ότι αφενός το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1958_, αφετέρου δεν δούλεψε ποτέ, μα ποτέ των ...ποτών (!!!!!) στη γραμμή του Ρίου. Στις ιστορικές φωτό βλέπουμε το πλοίο κάπου στον βόρειο Ευβοικό, πιθανολογώ στον Αγιόκαμπο της Εύβοιας, και όχι βέβαια στον Πατραικό !!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .....
> 
> Τα γνωστά λοιπόν .....καλόπαιδα του Ρίου με το γνωστό blogspot, που αρέσκονται στο να .....δανείζονται φωτό από το διαδίκτυο, έχουν πάρει τις φωτό του _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ του Robert McCabe, και έχουν γράψει επάνω τους το όνομα του φωτογράφου και το έτος _1954_. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. Έλα όμως που η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας !!!!! Ταυτόχρονα λοιπόν πήραν και τις φωτογραφίες του _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_, και γράψανε επάνω επίσης το όνομα Robert McCabe και επίσης το έτος _1954_. Χωρίς όμως να γνωρίζουν (λογικότατο !!!!!) ότι αφενός το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1958_, αφετέρου δεν δούλεψε ποτέ, μα ποτέ των ...ποτών (!!!!!) στη γραμμή του Ρίου. Στις ιστορικές φωτό βλέπουμε το πλοίο κάπου στον βόρειο Ευβοικό, πιθανολογώ στον Αγιόκαμπο της Εύβοιας, και όχι βέβαια στον Πατραικό !!!!!


Και ελεγα και εγω, πως ειναι δυνατον;  Αυτο δεν μοιαζει για Ριο, ουτε Αντιρριο, ουτε καν Κρυονερι.

----------


## edipsos

Τι απεγινε αυτο το μικρο καραβακι τις αιδηψου υπαρχει καν τα ιχνη του χανονται στην χιο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α.*
> Μια πολυ παλια και ισως η μικροτερη παντοφλιτσα που περασε ποτε απο την Αιδηψο....
> 
> from tasos@@@_01.jpg__from tasos@@@_02.jpg





> Το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ήταν του (*Α*)ρμενάκη όπως και το ΜΙΧΑΗΛ που τότε ήρθε αργότερα στη γραμμή. Αν δε κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στα ναυπηγεία Αναστασιάδη-Τσορτσανίδη στο Πέραμα , ίσως και να μη θυμάμαι καλά.





> Πράγματι, το πλοίο είχε κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη στο Πέραμα το _1958_ (από τις πρώτες παντόφλες που κατασκευάστηκαν στην χώρα μας) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1445_, αριθμό _IMO 5099757_ και με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ_, ενώ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ το _1962_ (στοιχεία που πλην του αριθμού νηολογίου αναφέρονται και στις βάσεις δεδομένων).


Να λοιπόν που έρχονται κάποιες στιγμές στην ζωή, που μαθαίνεις πράγματα τα οποία αναιρούν κάποια άλλα που γνώριζες, και που δημόσια θα πρέπει να αναφωνήσεις "Mea Culpa" !!!

To πλοίο του θέματος μας λοιπόν, το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ (πρώην ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΩΣΟΣ, ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ) μία από τις πρώτες - πρώτες Ελληνικές παντόφλες μας, δεν κατασκευάστηκε το 1958 στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη-Τσορτσανίδη στο Πέραμα, αλλά _ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΚΕ σε φέρρυ_ το 1958 στο ναυπηγείο _Κουφιδάκη_ (σημερινό Κελαιδή) στο Πέραμα !!!!!

Βλέπετε, όπως έμαθα χθες από την πλέον αξιόπιστη πηγή, τον πλοιοκτήτη και κάπτεν κ. Ντίνο Καρνέση (το Κ στο πρώτο του όνομα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ ήταν το αρχικό του ονόματος Καρνέσης), το πλοίο είχε προυπάρξει ως _ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ_ (ναι σωστά διαβάσατε) με άγνωστο όμως το έτος κατασκευής της. Η μετασκευή της λοιπόν σε φέρρυ το 1958 στο ναυπηγείο Κουφιδάκη ήταν τόσο ευρείας κλίμακας (ευνόητο βέβαια) που θεωρήθηκε ως νέα κατασκευή και γι αυτό τόσο στα στοιχεία στο Ελληνικό νηολόγιο όσο και στις διεθνείς βάσεις δεδομένων βλέπουμε να δίνεται ως έτος κατασκευής το 1958.

Με την ευκαιρία να παραθέσω τα στοιχεία νηολόγησης του πλοίου όπως μου τα είχε στείλει πριν αρκετά χρόνια ο αγαπητός μου φίλος _Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης (emmpapad)_ όταν τον είχα ρωτήσει σχετικά.




> Γιώργο καλησπέρα. Ζήτησα τα στοιχεία από Χίο και μου δώσανε τα εξής:
> 
> ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ. - Ν.Π. 1445 στις 10-03-1959
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΩΣΟΣ - Ν.Π. 1445 στις 06-10-1961
> ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α. - Ν.Π. 1445 στις 02-02-1962
> ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α. - Ν.Χ. 380 στις 20-05-1994
> 
> Δεν έχει διαγραφεί και τώρα χρησιμοποιείται ως Φορτηγίδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά είναι τα ωραία όταν πιάνεις κουβέντα με παλαιούς πλοιοκτήτες-καπεταναίους.

----------


## Ellinis

> Να λοιπόν που έρχονται κάποιες στιγμές στην ζωή, που μαθαίνεις πράγματα τα οποία αναιρούν κάποια άλλα που γνώριζες, και που δημόσια θα πρέπει να αναφωνήσεις "Mea Culpa" !!!
> 
> To πλοίο του θέματος μας λοιπόν, το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ (πρώην ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΩΣΟΣ, ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ) μία από τις πρώτες - πρώτες Ελληνικές παντόφλες μας, δεν κατασκευάστηκε το 1958 στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη-Τσορτσανίδη στο Πέραμα, αλλά _ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΚΕ σε φέρρυ_ το 1958 στο ναυπηγείο _Κουφιδάκη_ (σημερινό Κελαιδή) στο Πέραμα !!!!!
> 
> Βλέπετε, όπως έμαθα χθες από την πλέον αξιόπιστη πηγή, τον πλοιοκτήτη και κάπτεν κ. Ντίνο Καρνέση (το Κ στο πρώτο του όνομα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ ήταν το αρχικό του ονόματος Καρνέσης), το πλοίο είχε προυπάρξει ως _ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ_ (ναι σωστά διαβάσατε) με άγνωστο όμως το έτος κατασκευής της. Η μετασκευή της λοιπόν σε φέρρυ το 1958 στο ναυπηγείο Κουφιδάκη ήταν τόσο ευρείας κλίμακας (ευνόητο βέβαια) που θεωρήθηκε ως νέα κατασκευή και γι αυτό τόσο στα στοιχεία στο Ελληνικό νηολόγιο όσο και στις διεθνείς βάσεις δεδομένων βλέπουμε να δίνεται ως έτος κατασκευής το 1958.


Η εξιστόρηση του κ.Καρνέση είναι απόλυτα σωστή. Κατά τη νηολόγηση του υπό κατασκευή ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ. καταγράφηκε οτι το σκάφος ναυπηγήθηκε και με υλικά που προήλθαν από τη διάλυση της υδροφόρου ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ. Και είναι ακόμη πιο ενδιαφέρον αν δούμε τι ήταν η ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ. Όταν γράφτηκε το 1924 στο νηολόγια φορτηγίδων αναφερόταν οτι τo σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Αγγλία και ήταν το πρώην Κ.3. Ανήκε στον Κτησιφώντα Κουκουλά (τον έχουμε δει ξανά _εδώ_), ο οποίος το είχε αγοράσει στην Κωνσταντινούπολη το Φεβρουάριο του 1924. Είχε διαστάσεις 30,5 x 6,4 μέτρα και ολική χωρητικότητα 116 κόρων. 
Το όνομα Κ.3 - και οι διαστάσεις - μας μαρτυρούν οτι πρόκειτω για ένα πρώην X-lighter, δηλαδή ήταν ένα από τα βρετανικά αποβατικά που είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί στην Καλλίπολη κατά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο. Για τα x-lighter έχουμε αναφερθεί παλαιότερα _εδώ_ και _εδώ_. Από παλαιότερη έρευνα είχε προκύψει οτι το Κ.3 ήταν πιθανότατα το Χ.191 που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1915 στο Sunderland. 
Η ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ πουλήθηκε από τον Κουκουλά το 1958 για να διαλυθεί στο ναυπηγείο Κουφιδάκη στο Πέραμα αλλά τότε καταγράφηκε οτι κατά τη διάλυση της προέκυψε νέο σκάφος που δεν είναι άλλο από το ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ.

Και μια φωτογραφία ενός αδελφού του σκάφους
055-x186-k19.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές αισθάνομαι πραγματικά πολύ περήφανος που συμμετέχω με τις όποιες δυνατότητες μου σε αυτές τις ιστορικές αναζητήσεις - ταυτοποιήσεις - καταγραφές στις οποίες το nautilia.gr βρίσκεται μακράν, πολύ μακράν...... έτη φωτός μπροστά από άλλα φόρουμς και ελληνικές (τουλάχιστον) ναυτιλιακές ιστοσελίδες.

Όλες οι συζητήσεις καλές, και οι παρουσίασεις των νέων ναυπηγήσεων, και οι παραθέσεις των διαφόρων κινήσεων των πλοίων, και τα νέα τους, αλλά όταν φτάνεις μέσω μιας συζήτησης, αντιπαραβολής στοιχείων και έρευνας να ταυτοποιείς (επί παραδείγματι) ένα _παλιό πλοίο της Κέρκυρας_ με έναν πρώην Γερμανικό πλωτό γερανό του 1940, ή όπως τώρα στο παρόν θέμα, μία παντόφλα της δεκαετίας '50 που δούλεψε στην χώρα μας επί μισό αιώνα και όλοι πιστεύαμε πως κατασκευάστηκε εξ αρχής το 1958 στο Πέραμα, με ένα αποβατικό του Α' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου το οποίο είχε κατασκευαστεί στην Αγγλία το 1915 (!!!), και όλα αυτά με παράθεση στοιχείων, ιστορικού, φωτογραφίων, πηγών, τότε...... πρόκειται για κάτι το ασύλληπτο, η αδρεναλίνη ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα, και νοιώθεις ότι μπόρεσες και εσύ να προσθέσεις έστω ένα μικρό πετραδάκι στην ιστορία της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. Και βέβαια, χρησιμοποίησα μόνο δύο παραδείγματα, πραγματικά απλές σταγόνες μέσα στον ωκεανό των ιστορικών στοιχείων που παρατίθενται στο nautilia.gr και στα οποία έχουν συνδράμει πολλά ακόμα μέλη του φόρουμ σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό.

Στα του πλοίου τώρα. Είναι γεγονός πως στις επίσημες καταγραφές, κοινώς "στα χαρτιά", δεν θα μπορούσε ένα νεοναυπήγητο πλοίο να αναφέρεται ως μετασκευή από κάποιο παλαιότερο, γι αυτό και η αναφορά _"το σκάφος ναυπηγήθηκε και με υλικά που προήλθαν από τη διάλυση της υδροφόρου ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ"_, ενώ και όπως είχα πρωτομάθει αλλά και όπως όλοι μας μπορούμε να φανταστούμε επρόκειτο ουσιαστικά για μετασκευή έστω και ευρυτάτης έκτασης. Εξ άλλου, ως "υλικά" μπορεί να θεωρηθούν από δύο κομμάτια λαμαρίνας μέχρι και ολόκληρο το σκάφος !!! 

Κάποια στιγμή, σε κάποιο νεότερο update, να καταγράψουμε το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ και στην _λίστα μας_ με τα _"Πρώην αποβατικά του Β’ Π.Π. ως πορθμεία στην Ελλάδα"_ έστω και αν ήταν του Α' Π.Π. και καλό θα ήταν το παρόν θέμα να μεταφερθεί στις _ιστορικές_ "παντόφλες".

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι πραγματικά "αλατοπίπερο" αυτές οι μικρές αποκαλύψεις για τις καταβολές μερικών πλοίων... Τώρα δεν μας μένει παρά να μάθουμε και τι απέγινε το σκάφος μετά τη μεταφορά του στα νηολόγια φορτηγίδων Χίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η μόνη φωτό του πλοίου από την "καριέρα" του στην Χίο, είναι η παρακάτω όπου το βλέπουμε από τον Δεκέμβριο του _2006_ σε λιμανάκι - καρνάγιο του νησιού. Το πιθανότερο είναι να δούλεψε ως φορτηγίδα στις ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες αλλά δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα και αν ναι σε τι μορφή - κατάσταση. Όσες φορές πάντως έχω "χτενίσει" τα παράλια της Χίου μέσα από τους χάρτες της Google, δεν το έχω πετύχει πουθενά.

001.jpg
*Πηγή : Panoramio - Galantis Loukakis*

Να το δούμε όμως και στην επίσης  μοναδική του φωτό στην αρχική του μορφή, όπως κατασκευάστηκε (μετακευάστηκε), από μία ιστορική πλέον αφίσα (1959 - 1960 ???) που υπήρχε τουλάχιστον μέχρι και λίγα χρόνια πριν σε εκδοτήριο εισιτηρίων στα φέρρυ της Γλύφας (ίσως και να υπάρχει ακόμα). Με το πρώτο του όνομα, _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ_, και μόλις ενός - δύο χρόνων πλοίο αφού όπως γνωρίζουμε το 1961 μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΩΣΟΣ.

002.jpg 

Σημ. Την ίδια αφίσα είχα πρωτοπαρουσιάσει πριν λίγα χρόνια και σε άλλο φόρουμ, από λάθος μου όμως τότε νόμιζα ότι το πλοίο στην φωτό ήταν το μετέπειτα _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ_ (κατασκευής 1962).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η μόνη φωτό του πλοίου από την "καριέρα" του στην Χίο, είναι η παρακάτω όπου το βλέπουμε από τον Δεκέμβριο του _2006_ σε λιμανάκι - καρνάγιο του νησιού. Το πιθανότερο είναι να δούλεψε ως φορτηγίδα στις ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες αλλά δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα και αν ναι σε τι μορφή - κατάσταση. Όσες φορές πάντως έχω "χτενίσει" τα παράλια της Χίου μέσα από τους χάρτες της Google, δεν το έχω πετύχει πουθενά.
> 
> 001.jpg
> *Πηγή : Panoramio - Galantis Loukakis*


 Είναι στον Άγ.Ιωάννη Θόλο ~ 12 χλμ Β της πόλης της Χίου.Καρνάγιο βασικά γιά ανεμότρατες.Εκεί ήταν κάποτε ημιβυθισμένο το Ε/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αικατερίνη Α (πρώην Κυριάκος Κ) πλησιάζει το λιμάνι του Αγιόκαμπου. 
Η φωτογραφία είναι της δεκαετίας 1960 ! 
Φωτογράφος: Robert McCabe.

Αικατερίνη-Α-(πρώην-Κυριάκος-Κ)-1960.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τι να πει κανείς για τον τεράστιο Robert McCabe! Το πέρασμά του απ' την Ελλάδα, τότε σ' εκείνα τα ταπεινά χρόνια της αθωότητας, μας άφησε πραγματικά φωτογραφικά διαμάντια!

----------


## npapad

Όσον αφορά το αρχικό έτος κατασκευής, στο Lloyd's Register αναφέρουν το 1910 (και όχι το 1915 όπως ανέφερε παραπάνω ο φίλος Ellinis). Λίγα επιπλέον στοιχεία γι' αυτό : ΔΔΣ SV3258, 277 gt. Ιδιοκτήτης Μ. Μ. Αρμενάκης & Σία, 2 Βρετανικές μηχανές ντίζελ, δίχρονες, τετρακύλινδρες 308 BHP κατασκευής L. Gardner & Sons Ltd που τοποθετήθηκαν το 1958.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όσον αφορά το αρχικό έτος κατασκευής, στο Lloyd's Register αναφέρουν το _1910_ (και όχι το 1915 όπως ανέφερε παραπάνω ο φίλος Ellinis).


Τι να λέμε τώρα !!! Αν υπολογίσουμε ότι είναι πολύ πιθανόν το πλοίο να υπήρχε ακόμα το 2010, τότε έφτασε στα εκατό του χρόνια (έστω και κατόπιν μετασκευών), κάτι που σίγουρα δεν συναντάς κάθε μέρα !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να παρακαλέσω αν είναι εύκολο να διορθωθεί ο τίτλος του παρόντος θέματος μιας και δεν περιλαμβάνει όλα τα ονόματα του ιστορικού πλοίου.

Προτεινόμενος : Αικατερίνη Α [Ekaterini A - Άγιος Ιωάννης Ρώσσος, Κυριάκος Κ, Ουρανία, Κ.3, Χ.191]

----------

